# Metal Wheels



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Roll EZ wheels? How do you like them? I see them on EBAY, but they say that they are not ball bearing wheels. Are the sellers confused? I am thinking of putting them on my Bachmann 2-8-0 tender to help it roll better with the battery weight.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think they made ones that were not ball bearing ones. 

I've always thought that the ball bearing was awful big and unsightly, but I guess it would depend on how much shows through the sideframe. 

I've heard the black oxide ones rust easily, and the chrome ones, look crappy when you try to tone them down with a felt marker, as they show on their site: 











The flange depths match normal Aristo/USAT depths, and the tread taper seems excessive.

Other than the rust on the oxide ones, I have not heard a lot of negative comments. The sealed ball bearing is nice, but actually adds more drag than you would expect. But, like anything else, you pretty much get what you pay for. I've used most of the other brands, don't like the Aristo (cheap, poor bearings), or the AMS (pretty much same opinion)... like the LGB (But some have plastic centers to the wheels, and expensive), and like the Train-Li the most (quality equal to the LGB, but nice solid wheels)..

Sorry for the novel-length response!

Greg


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Most of my cars are equipped with the black oxide ones. I really like them. The side frames all but hide the bearing and I haven't had one rust yet. The only problem I had was one came with a bad bearing that wouldn't spin they took it back and replaced it no questions asked. 

Terry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Terry, I was told that the wheels are steel, but that was second hand information, can you confirm with a magnet? 

Maybe the persons who talked about rust were in a moist area, what kind of environment do you have? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I recently got a LGB flat car with the bearing wheel sets installed... The other day I took it out and rolled it... 

Needless to say it went about 2 feet... I was not impressed. 

My cars with regular metal wheels roll like there is no tomorrow!! 

Uphill even... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You have something defective... are you sure you have LGB ball bearings? That flat car did not come stock with LGB ball bearings. 

You CAN get water in them and they CAN rust... 

Your experience is not typical. 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I do not know the back ground of the wheels sets,,, but they are ball bearings. Maybe they need to see the inside of a trash can. 

Are they worth soaking in oil or something else? 

Dirk


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd try removing them from the car and spraying brake cleaner while rotating... they might be rusted, though. 

Greg


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Unless U live in a really dry climate, DO NOT store Ur BB equipped cars in outdoor storage facilities... 
They WILL rust even though they R in "dry" storage, I've replaced a number of them for folks who 
found out the hard way... 
Paul R...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,
They are the same wheels that San-Val has offered for years. They come in regular or ballbearing,silver or blackened. The diameter is slightly smaller than a USA or Aristo wheel,so that has to be considered. That said I do have a few of my older freight cars with them and they work fine. I have used some of the ballbearing wheels and so far they have also worked fine. In fact I used two sets of the blackened ballbearing wheels on my two vanderbilt tenders that are in use with my two new Aristo 2-8-0's. http://www.san-val.com/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Amplifying on what Paul said, I have found many ball bearings are carbon steel not stainless, so they can rust. I know the LGB can rust. Never heard of the San Val rusting. 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 20 Oct 2011 09:28 AM 
Amplifying on what Paul said, I have found many ball bearings are carbon steel not stainless, so they can rust. I know the LGB can rust. Never heard of the San Val rusting. 

Greg 

Greg, question: 

I am currently upgrading my wheelsets to BB, SanVal & LGB, I was going to add a drop of Labell's fine-grade lube to the bearings to help coat and protect them from moisture as alot of my stuff is stored in the garage where the layout is, and while SoCal is pretty dry, winter and rain are on the way. Will adding the fine grade lube compromise the bearings or should I be good to go? BTW none of my metal wheels (mostly Bmann) currently stored in the garage show any signs of rust, and these have been out here for years. Thanks.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I have 50 sets of San Val wheels (not BB) and have never seen any rust on them, which is more than I can say about some others. I use an airbrush and Floquil "rust" to color mine. A marker pen is a poor substitute.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, a light oil is absolutely the best. I have more rust issues than others because I'm a mile from the ocean and was leaving my trains outside, under cover of a balcony, but the humidity goes way up in the late evenings early mornings. 

The SanVal bearings are sealed, so you need to get by the rubber lip. They are most likely effectively permanently lubed, but if you have a small hypodermic syringe, and use it carefully to get under the lip, you can get lube in. 

The other bearings I have seen are not sealed, and while they may have a close fitting dust shield, it is not moisture proof, and should be easy to wick oil in "normally". 

Regards, Greg


----------

